# Neuer Arbeitslaptop für Tia und E-Plan



## Steini1985

Guten Morgen

Ich habe keine aktuellen Beiträge zu diesen Thema gefunden, und frage deswegen hier einmal direkt.

Mein Laptop ist dabei seinen Geist aufzugeben, und ich benötige einen neuen. Mit meinen bisherigen war ich sehr unzufrieden, und möchte daher die Erfahrungen anderer mit einbeziehen.

Im Büro nutze ich 2 WQHD Monitore und unterwegs dementsprechend den Laptop alleine.
Die erste Frage dazu: Empfiehlt sich eine Dockingstation oder ein USB C Bub hier her? Ich habe derzeitig einen USB Hub, und muss eigentlich immer neu starten wenn ich den Laptop wieder anschließe nach einem Feldtest.

Den Laptop nutze ich zum einen für E-Plan P8 2.9 und für Tia Portal 13-17 über VM Maschinen. Dass das Tia Portal nicht so toll läuft ist mir leider zu genüge bekannt. Aber mit einer entsprechenden Ausstattun des Rechner kann man da sicher etwas optimieren. Mein derzeitiger Laptop ist da weit weg von Optimal.
Daher die Frage was Ihr für Hardware empfehlen würdet.

Habe nun öfter gelesen M2 Speicher, 32 GB Ram und eine möglichst schnelle CPU. Hättet ihr da direkte Empfehlung eines Hersteller oder bestimmter Serien/Produkte?


----------



## Milli2319

Hallo,

Ist natürlich auch eine Frage wieviel du dafür auslegen willst. Wir nutzen Lenovo P17 in Maximalausprägung mit Dockingstation, Kostenpunkt ca. 3,5k.

Gearbeitet wird mit TIA V14 - V17, Eplan P8, Autodesk Inventor, Visual Studio 2019. Alles am Host installiert, ohne VM‘s - un meist läuft auch alles gleichzeitig. Hatte nie Probleme damit.

LG


----------



## trobo

Milli2319 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ist natürlich auch eine Frage wieviel du dafür auslegen willst. Wir nutzen Lenovo P17 in Maximalausprägung mit Dockingstation, Kostenpunkt ca. 3,5k.
> 
> Gearbeitet wird mit TIA V14 - V17, Eplan P8, Autodesk Inventor, Visual Studio 2019. Alles am Host installiert, ohne VM‘s - un meist läuft auch alles gleichzeitig. Hatte nie Probleme damit.
> 
> LG


Nutzen ebenfalls idR die Lenovo.
Gute Ausstattung zu einem fairen Preis.
Vorallem kannst du dort ohne Probleme RAM, Speicher etc aufrüsten und wechseln, sowie auch den Akku. Zumindest bei der P53 Serie die wir noch nutzen.

Wir nutzen alles was geht in VMs, VMware Workstation Pro. TIA läuft soweit i.O. auch E-Plan.
Besonders durch die ganzen VMs rüsten wir regelmäßig die Laptops mit mehr NVMe und RAM Speicher auf.


----------



## Milli2319

gustavganzz schrieb:


> Nutzen ebenfalls idR die Lenovo.
> Gute Ausstattung zu einem fairen Preis.
> Vorallem kannst du dort ohne Probleme RAM, Speicher etc aufrüsten und wechseln, sowie auch den Akku. Zumindest bei der P53 Serie die wir noch nutzen.
> 
> Besonders durch die ganzen VMs rüsten wir regelmäßig die Laptops mit mehr NVMe und RAM Speicher auf.


Stimmt absolut. P53 war unsere Vorgängervariante, aber da sich TIA wohl auch in Zukunft nicht von dieser platzverschwendenden Leistenphilosophie verabschieden wird, wollten wir dann größere Bildschirme und sind auf die P17 umgestiegen. Und die Lenovo haben den großen Vorteil, dass sie verhältnismäßig schmutzresistent sind, das ist bei Inbetriebnahmen von Vorteil.


----------



## ChristophD

wir testen gerade mit Fujitsu H7510 (vorher HP ZBook 15 und 17).
Schönes wenn auch nicht billiges Gerät, großer Vorteil für mich
richtige Dockingstation und kein TB oder USB Teil
4 RAM Steckplätze
2x m2 Steckplätze
1x 2.5 Einbauschacht


----------



## Steini1985

ChristophD schrieb:


> wir testen gerade mit Fujitsu H7510 (vorher HP ZBook 15 und 17).
> Schönes wenn auch nicht billiges Gerät, großer Vorteil für mich
> richtige Dockingstation und kein TB oder USB Teil
> 4 RAM Steckplätze
> 2x m2 Steckplätze
> 1x 2.5 Einbauschacht


Und zufrieden damit? 
Mein Arbeitgeber möchte so wenig wie möglich ausgeben. Aber es bringt ja nichts wenn das Arbeiten nicht vernünftig erledigt werden kann.


----------



## ChristophD

bis jetzt definitv ja.
Die Tastatur ist noch ein klick besser als die der ZBooks und das Gehäuse schön robust und griffig
bis jetzt noch keine negativen Meldungen von den anderen Testern.


----------



## blackpeat

Ich hab erst vor kurzem von Lenovo W541 auf nen HP ZBook gewechselt bis auf die Leistung möchte ich eigentlich mein Lenovo zurück. Aber zwischen den beiden Laptops liegen auch 4 Jahre.


----------



## trobo

ChristophD schrieb:


> wir testen gerade mit Fujitsu H7510 (vorher HP ZBook 15 und 17).
> Schönes wenn auch nicht billiges Gerät, großer Vorteil für mich
> richtige Dockingstation und kein TB oder USB Teil
> 4 RAM Steckplätze
> 2x m2 Steckplätze
> 1x 2.5 Einbauschacht




Sieht auch nicht verkehrt aus!


----------



## rostiger Nagel

ChristophD schrieb:


> wir testen gerade mit Fujitsu H7510 (vorher HP ZBook 15 und 17).
> Schönes wenn auch nicht billiges Gerät, großer Vorteil für mich
> richtige Dockingstation und kein TB oder USB Teil
> 4 RAM Steckplätze
> 2x m2 Steckplätze
> 1x 2.5 Einbauschacht


Das ist doch nur ein 15“ Gerät, damit für TIA völlig untauglich!
Es sei den man sitzt *nur* im Büro und nicht an der Front.


----------



## ChristophD

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur ein 15“ Gerät, damit für TIA völlig untauglich!
> Es sei den man sitzt *nur* im Büro und nicht an der Front.


wenn du meinst 
ich habe keine Probleme mit TIA und 15.6 " auf der Anlage.
klar im Büro mit den großen Monitoren macht es mehr Spaß.

immer noch besser als der Unsinn mit 17Zoll und 4k den so viele benutzen und auf die Schn. fallen


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Von 4K war nicht die Rede es geht darum das die 
Software unergonomisch ist, das geht bei der Schrift
los und hört bei der Vielzahl der Fenster und Reiter 
nicht auf.
Bei einen 15 Zöller ist ein Ermüdungsfreies Arbeiten 
nicht möglich und man fällt vor der Frühstückspause 
in einen Komartigen Tiefschlaf, wenn man die HMI
übersetzt.


----------



## Timo19731

ChristophD schrieb:


> wir testen gerade mit Fujitsu H7510 (vorher HP ZBook 15 und 17).
> Schönes wenn auch nicht billiges Gerät, großer Vorteil für mich
> richtige Dockingstation und kein TB oder USB Teil
> 4 RAM Steckplätze
> 2x m2 Steckplätze
> 1x 2.5 Einbauschacht


Wir haben seid ca 1 1/2 Jahre vier Fujitsu Celsius H780. (Vorher Fujitsu Lifebook E....)
Der Laptop läuft nicht immer zuverlässig. Zwei von den Laptops wurden schon zur Reparatur geschickt und ein weiterer wird bald auch folgen wenn ich wieder Urlaub habe.
Wenn man keine Probleme mit dem Laptop hat, läuft alles. (Benutzten auch die Dockingstation)
Da sich die Probleme aber immer mehr häufen, hoffe ich das der nächste Laptop kein Fujistu mehr wird....


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Früher hatten wir auch Fujitsu, da Sie keine 17 Zöller
Bauen sind Sie uninteressant, da verpassen Sie gerade 
den Zahn der Zeit. Die Dockingstationen sind spitze.

Nach drei Jahren schlechte Erfahrungen mit HP bin ich 
jetzt bei Lenovo.


----------



## faust

Hallo,

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Schenker bzw. XMG?

Ich weiß, das sind keine Geräte, die automatisch das Attribut "für rauhen Industriealltag" (oder so ähnlich) implizieren, aber
+ man kann sich recht einfach und ziemlich umfangreich/genau seine Wunschkonfiguration zusammenstellen,
+ sind sie für die gebotenen (Datenblatt)-Leistungsdaten ziemlich günstig,
+ haben als vermeintlich einzigen Knackpunkt die etwas eingeschränkte Konnektivität (Dockingstation).

Habe selbst keinen in Verwendung, überlege aber, mir privat etwas anzuschaffen (Sollte dann aber bei TIA und Konsorten nicht in die Knie gehen).


Gruß, Fred


----------



## trobo

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Von 4K war nicht die Rede es geht darum das die
> Software unergonomisch ist, das geht bei der Schrift
> los und hört bei der Vielzahl der Fenster und Reiter
> nicht auf.
> Bei einen 15 Zöller ist ein Ermüdungsfreies Arbeiten
> nicht möglich und man fällt vor der Frühstückspause
> in einen Komartigen Tiefschlaf, wenn man die HMI
> übersetzt.


Hm komme eigentlich soweit sehr gut mit dem 15 Zoller zurecht. Alles was dann nicht passt kommt auf den portable zweitmonitor, sonst bringt das alles nix. Da helfen auch keine 2 Zoll mehr dann. Aber denke mal das ist vorallem die eigene Gewohnheit und wo man primär arbeitet (Wie bereits weiter oben, wer ständig auf Achse ist wird vermutlich mit dem 17" glücklicher, bei mir bleibt es bei der IBN von max 7 Tage idR)


----------



## Thomas_v2.1

Ich habe seit kurzem auch den Lenovo P17, prinzipiell ein wirklich gutes Gerät, und mit 17 Zoll lässt sich auch mit TIA Portal einigermaßen arbeiten.
Woran ich aber vorher gar nicht gedacht habe, ist das Gewicht. Ich dachte immer das stört mich nicht, aber der P17 ist wirklich sackschwer. Das merkst du z.B. im Rucksack, oder auch wenn du mal durchs Feld gehst und den mal grad im Stehen halten willst. Das ist schon anstregender, dafür hält der Akku wirklich lange. Da sollte man auf jeden Fall drauf achten, wenn man vorhat damit öfters rumzuturnen.

Hinzu kommt der Backstein von Netzteil, mit dem ich auch schon mal beim Einstecken den ein oder anderen Automaten rausgehauen habe. Und bei Lenovo sind die Fn und Strg Tasten "vertauscht". D.h. da muss man sich immer leicht umgewöhnen wenn man von externer Tastatur aufs Notebook wechselt.


----------



## Matze001

faust schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Schenker bzw. XMG?
> 
> ...



Ja wir haben hier die Media 17 mit dem größten I7, 32GB RAM und 1 TB SSD ...
Läuft sehr stabil. Meins ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt, und hat so manche IBN erfolgreich mitgemacht.
Es sind jetzt auch ein paar Ecken rausgebrochen (Sturz durch mein Verschulden) und es juckt das Gerät gar nicht. Für 1300€ muss ich sagen: gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis. 


Noch weiterführende Info:

Wir haben jetzt 5 Geräte (alle Gleich). Bisher nur ein Ausfall, und das gleich nach dem Kauf. Wurde sofort repariert, und schnurrt seit dem vor sich hin.

Liebäugel aber gerade auch mit nem anderen Gerät, bin mir aber auch noch unschlüssig wo es hin geht.
Recht cool wäre ein Gerät mit Touch-Display, da ich sehr viel HMI auf meinem Rechner simuliere, und dann auch gleich mit Touch testen kann. Das gibt es aber meist nur bei den "Spielzeugen" für Daheim.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Spassbass

trobo schrieb:


> Hm komme eigentlich soweit sehr gut mit dem 15 Zoller zurecht. Alles was dann nicht passt kommt auf den portable zweitmonitor, sonst bringt das alles nix. Da helfen auch keine 2 Zoll mehr dann. Aber denke mal das ist vorallem die eigene Gewohnheit und wo man primär arbeitet (Wie bereits weiter oben, wer ständig auf Achse ist wird vermutlich mit dem 17" glücklicher, bei mir bleibt es bei der IBN von max 7 Tage idR)


was für einen portablen 2. Monitor hast du und wie zufrieden bist du mit diesem?


----------



## Spassbass

Wir haben bei uns die Precission 7er Reihe von Dell (17 Zoll).
Ausstattung großer i7 bzw. i9 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher 2 SSD Platten mit je 512 GB (eine davon nur für VM) und ne 2TB HDD für Projektdaten etc. und ein 4K Display welches bei uns meistens auf WQHD Einstellung steht, was ich beim mobilen Arbeiten mit TIA als großen Vorteil sehe, da ich auch mit einem Display dann schon einen größeren Arbeitsbereich habe und auch mal n paar Verknüüfungen beobachten kann.

Ich habe das Gerät jetzt seit 4 Jahren und meine Kollege seit 5 Jahren. Wir hatten noch nie Probleme. Bei meinem Kollegen wurde mal der Akku getauscht.


----------



## ducati

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und bei Lenovo sind die Fn und Strg Tasten "vertauscht". D.h. da muss man sich immer leicht umgewöhnen wenn man von externer Tastatur aufs Notebook wechselt.


Das kannst im Bios ein/umstellen...


----------



## Matze001

Spassbass schrieb:


> was für einen portablen 2. Monitor hast du und wie zufrieden bist du mit diesem?


Ja sowas suche ich auch gerade... bin auch für Input dankbar.


----------



## Steffen_13

als 2 Monitor Asus ZenScreen, ist leicht passt mit in die Tasche und ist ok. Habe noch eine Antirefelxfolie drauf, damit ich auch bei Sonne was erkennen kann.


----------



## Weschi

Wir nutzen generell nur die Z Reihe von HP (alle 15 Zoll). 17 Zoll sind für ständigen Reisetätigkeiten nicht wirklich geeignet. Zudem kommt ja noch das die meisten Trolleys nur für 15 Zoll ausgelegt sind.
Ich kann nicht bestätigen das die Prozessorleistung ein Faktor für ein flüssigeres Arbeiten mit TIA ist. Wir haben alle 32GB und 2 SSD´s verbaut und arbeiten nicht mit virtuellen Maschinen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich meinen Rechner geschrottet und habe musste mir schnell einen neuenn besorgen. Dieser war von Lenovo und hatte nur 8GB mit einem I3 Prozessor .  Das Arbeiten nur mit TIA läuft genau so gut als mit unsernen High End Maschinen. Interessant wird es eben wenn mehrere TIA Projekte öffnest oder sogar noch Eplan laufen lässt
Ich habe mir jetzt noch einen portablen Bildschirm von Asus organisiert , dieser wird über USB C angeschlossen , wiegt keine 800Gramm , ist dünn und erleichtert das Arbeiten ungemein.

Weschi


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Steffen_13 schrieb:


> als 2 Monitor Asus ZenScreen, ist leicht passt mit in die Tasche und ist ok. Habe noch eine Antirefelxfolie drauf, damit ich auch bei Sonne was erkennen kann.


Den habe ich auch


----------



## Matze001

Ok Dumme Frage für unwissende. Mein Laptop muss die Videoausgabe über USB3 beherrschen, sonst brauche ich die Variante mit MicroHDMI?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ok Dumme Frage für unwissende. Mein Laptop muss die Videoausgabe über USB3 beherrschen, sonst brauche ich die Variante mit MicroHDMI?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel


Wenn du den Asus meinst, der wird über USB Typ C
versorgt und gesteuert ohne Treiber installatation.
Einstecken loslegen


----------



## Captain Future

ChristophD schrieb:


> wir testen gerade mit Fujitsu H7510
> Schönes wenn auch nicht billiges Gerät, großer Vorteil für mich
> richtige Dockingstation und kein TB oder USB Teil
> 4 RAM Steckplätze
> 2x m2 Steckplätze
> 1x 2.5 Einbauschacht


Gibt es den auch mit 17" ??? So sieht der nicht schlecht aus aber 15,6" das ist nichts für mich...


----------



## trobo

Steffen_13 schrieb:


> als 2 Monitor Asus ZenScreen, ist leicht passt mit in die Tasche und ist ok. Habe noch eine Antirefelxfolie drauf, damit ich auch bei Sonne was erkennen kann.


Jep den hab ich auch. Soweit solides Teil! Dank USB C auch universell einsetzbar. 0,8kg sind auch soweit i.O. da ich Ihn nicht immer mitschleppe (liegt meist im Auto). Den Screen gibt es auch nochmal mit Akku, spart dann vorallem bei deinem Notebook wieder Energie.


----------



## Matze001

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn du den Asus meinst, der wird über USB Typ C
> versorgt und gesteuert ohne Treiber installatation.
> Einstecken loslegen


Mein Monitor im Geschäft hat das auch. Wenn ich mein Handy anstecke geht es sofort,
bei meinem Laptop kommt keine Bildausgabe. Daher denke ich, dass mein Laptop das schon unterstützen sollte?!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Weschi

trobo schrieb:


> Jep den hab ich auch. Soweit solides Teil! Dank USB C auch universell einsetzbar. 0,8kg sind auch soweit i.O. da ich Ihn nicht immer mitschleppe (liegt meist im Auto). Den Screen gibt es auch nochmal mit Akku, spart dann vorallem bei deinem Notebook wieder Energie.


Hatte auch zuerst überlegt mit Akku zu nehmen , ist aber Sinnfrei da man den Bildschirm eh am Pult/Schreibtisch benutzt und in der Regel den Rechner am Netzteil hat. Ohne Akku spart man sich ein paar Gramm.


----------



## Steini1985

Moin,

Ich nochmal

Das Thema nimmt nun endlich Formen an, und leider auch genug Einschränkungen.

Ich hätte nochmal Fragen, die mir hier hoffentlich beantwortet werden können.

1. Bei meinen jetzigen Laptop habe ich das Problem, das der Lan Anschluss dieses typische nach "unten öffnen" hat. Nach einer gewissen Zeit hält er dann nicht mehr so gut. Was leider sehr doof ist beim beobachten. Das ist also ein wichtiger Punkt für mich.

2. Was empfiehlt sich als Auflösung? In der Firma nutze ich 2 WQHD Monitore. Ist es da klüger beim Laptop auch WQHD zu nehmen? Oder lieber UHD? (scheint wohl nicht so gut zu skalieren so wie ich es hier gelesen habe) Oder doch eher Full HD mit einen extra Monitor wie z.B. dem Asus.

3. Mein Arbeitgeber wird wohl bei rund 2000 Euro die Schmerzgrenze ziehen. Könnt ihr dort etwas empfehlen? Bisher geht es wohl in Richtung Dell Latitude 5521 CTO Base mit 32 GB Ram, i7-11850H, 512 GB M2 SSD und 15,6 " UHD Display.

Ich habe nur wein wenig Bedenken das diese Laptop Art nicht sonderlich Robust ist. Und bei meinen jetzigen Dell habe ich eben das Problem mit der Netzwerkschnittstelle...

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe


----------



## Sarek

das "LAN-Problem" kannst du evtl. mit einem USB->LAN Adapter lösen.
gibts z.B. von TP-Link für 10-20EUR, teilweise noch mit integriertem USB Hub.
Hat auch noch den Vorteil das du an deiner bestehenden LAN-Schnittstelle nicht dauernd
IPs wechseln mußt wenn du die LAN-Schnittstelle z.B. im Büro nutzt....

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist die Diskussion 15" oder 17"...
Ich würde 17" immer vorziehen wegen des größeren TFTs. 
Die 1-2 Kilo sind mir völlig egal.
Empfehlenswert zum Transport ist der Rucksack Everki Titan. 
Den hab ich seit 5-6 Jahren und der hat etliche Dienstreisen/Flüge ohne Probleme überstanden


----------

